# Gesshin Ino... Coming soon ;)



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## UglyJoe (Jul 13, 2011)

Why, Jon, why!!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

Jon is like Apple, and he introduces a new phone, iPad, or other gadget every month.

k.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 13, 2011)

dont insult me... my stuff is so much cooler than apple's


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 13, 2011)

Maybe, but I do have to get my wife a new iPhone before I get any more knife s*#t. It is starting to look pretty bad. 

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 13, 2011)

JBroida said:


> dont insult me... my stuff is so much cooler than apple's


 
i think comparing you to Apple is a huge compliment.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 13, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Maybe, but I do have to get my wife a new iPhone before I get any more knife s*#t. It is starting to look pretty bad.
> 
> k.


 
this is why i got my girlfriend an iPhone 4 recently. i had wanted to wait until the iPhone 5, but she was ready.


----------

